# Netzwerk-To-Do-Liste



## Diana87 (6. Jan 2011)

Hallo erstmal…

Dies ist mein erster Post in diesem Forum, allerdings habe ich hier schon oft Tipps gefunden!
Ich bin relativer Java-Anfänger, hauptsächlich Grundlagenwissen…Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir bei der Umsetzung meiner Idee helfen.

Es geht um ein Tool zur Aufgabenverwaltung. Dieses Tool soll eine Art To-Do Liste enthalten, die abgearbeitet werden kann. Ich möchte, dass mit diesem Tool in einem kleinen Netzwerk mehrere Personen arbeiten können, sodass jeder sehen kann, welche Aufgaben schon bearbeitet sind usw. 
Da ich so etwas bisher noch nicht gemacht habe, fällt es mir schwer mir vorzustellen, was ich dafür brauche.. Ich hoffe, ihr habt dazu Ideen?
Sicher benötige ich eine Datenbank, oder? Welche wäre da zu empfehlen? Wie sorge ich dafür, dass mehrere User an diesem Programm arbeiten können?

Vielen Dank schon einmal 
Diane


----------



## SlaterB (6. Jan 2011)

Bugtracker ist ein Stichwort, im Wikipedia-Artikel
Bugtracker ? Wikipedia
findet man auch Links zu zivilisierteren Namen

ich persönlich kann 
Mantis ? Wikipedia
empfehlen, Installation ist aber immer noch eine extra Frage, und ja, mit Datenbank dahinter, z.B. MySQL


----------



## Diana87 (6. Jan 2011)

Danke erstmal für die schnelle Rückmeldung.. Ich habe die beiden Seiten schonmal überflogen, werde mir die gleich nochmal genauer ansehen..

Nur, ich glaube, ich habe mich blöd ausgedrückt. Ich suche kein solches Tool, sondern möchte vielmehr selbst ein solches programmieren..


----------



## SlaterB (6. Jan 2011)

als DB ist pauschal gesagt jede zu empfehlen,
wenn du mehrere kennst kannst du nach Anzahl google-Suchergebnisse gehen, welche wohl die bekannteste ist,
nun, Oracle muss es nicht gleich sein, MySQL wie gesagt z.B.

für dein Tool musst du dich entscheiden, ob jede laufende Instanz für sich arbeitet und nur direkten Zugriff auf die DB hat, dort alles kontrollieren,
oder ob es ein zentrales Java-Programm gibt, welches alleine Zugriff auf die DB hat und die Clients pro Rechner mit diesem Server kommunizieren,
über Web oder direktere Wege, in Java z.B. RMI

so, viele Stichwörter, jedes Thema wie DB oder Netzwerkprogrammierung kann man für sich Wochen mit Anleitungen und Beispielprogrammen vertiefen


----------



## Diana87 (6. Jan 2011)

Welche Umsetzung wäre denn leichter? Eigenständige Instanzen oder das zentrale Java-Programm? Von RMI habe ich noch nie gehört, werde mir das mal anschauen.

Also die Kommunikation java <--> Datenbank ist denke ich kein Problem, das habe ich schonmal hinbekommen. 

Kannst du einschätzen, welchen Zeitaufwand ich für dieses Projekt einrechnen muss?


----------



## SlaterB (6. Jan 2011)

direkt mit der DB dürfte einfacher sein, 
das zentrale Programm ist auch eine Sicherheitsfrage, damit da niemand mit eigenen Programm 'delete from table' ausführt oder so,

wenn du das schon kennst, auch mit Transaktionen zum gegenseitigen Ausschluss, dann kann das recht bald was werden,
je nach Aufwand des Programms kann man aber zwischen Wochen und Monaten schwanken, nicht qualifiziert abzuschätzen

fange simpel an, mit einer kleinen GUI von paar Textfeldern einen 'Eintrag' aus Name + Text zu erstellen,
modelliere eine entsprechende DB-Tabelle, implemtiere das Abspeichern + Anzeigen als Liste/ einzeln,
das ist schon Aufgabe genug

später Zeit-Stempel, Ändern, Suchen, Benutzer, zur Bearbeitung sperren mit Hinweis an andere User, alles mögliche


----------

